# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Malaysia tự túc?

## chuotyeugao

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Malaysia tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Malaysia tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

*Từ Việt Nam - Malaysia*

Có khá nhiều chuyến bay từ Hà Nội – Kuala Lumpur và Sài Gòn – Kuala Lumpur. Thời gian bay khoảng 2 giờ. Giá vé dao động từ 1 - 6 triệu/khứ hồi/đồng.

*Ở Malaysia*

Sân bay quốc tế Kuala Lumpur cách thành phố khoảng 50 km. Bạn có thể về trung tâm thành phố bằng 3 phương tiện: taxi, tàu hoả và xe buýt. Giá của các phương tiện có sự chênh lệch khá cao.

Hệ thống giao thông công cộng ở Kuala Lumpur bao gồm tàu điện ngầm, tàu điện trên cao (monorail), xe buýt và taxi.

*Lưu ý*

Nếu đi taxi, bạn phải mặc cả giá trước khi xe xuất phát (đồng hồ không chạy hay nếu có chạy thì rất nhanh), thông thường giá khoảng từ 30 – 50% mức đề xuất.

Malaysia chỉ lưu thông đồng RM, bạn nên đổi tiền trước khi đi, tỷ suất sẽ tốt hơn khi đổi tại sân bay, ngân hàng hay các trung tâm mua sắm tại đây.

Nên mua sắm bằng tiền mặt.

Luôn mang theo bản đồ, không đi một mình và ăn vận kín đáo.


*- Về chỗ* 

Bạn nên đặt phòng trước qua các web đặt phòng uy tín như Asia Travel (trang đặt phòng khách sạn từ 2 sao trở lên) hay Hostel World, Agoda (trang đặt phòng nhà nghỉ, khách sạn giá rẻ).

Khu phố Tàu - China town - và khu Bukit Bintang ở Kuala Lumpur có khá nhiều khách sạn và nhà nghỉ giá cho khách du lịch bình dân với mức giá vừa phải (khoảng 30-40 USD/đêm với khách sạn hoặc 10-20 USD/đêm với nhà nghỉ).

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Nổi bật nhất của du lịch Malaysia nói chung và Kuala Lumpur nói riêng chính là tháp đôi Petronas, hay Petronas Twin Towers một trong 5 cao ốc cao nhất thế giới, và là tòa tháp đôi cao nhất thế giới cho đến hiện nay (2009). Đến tòa tháp này, ngoài việc tham quan cây cầu trên không nối hai tòa tháp (mở cửa từ 8h30 sáng – 5h00 chiều từ thứ 3 – chủ nhật), mua sắm, bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm khu mua sắm Suria KLCC, Nhà hát Petronas, Trung tâm khoa học Petrosains, Khu trưng bày nghệ thuật Petronas và Trung tâm hội nghị Kuala Lumpur, nằm bên trong tòa tháp.

Điểm tham quan tiếp theo là Lake Garden, lá phổi của Kuala Lumpur được bao phủ một màu xanh ngát của cây và hồ nước. Bên trong Vườn Hồ bao gồm Đài tưởng niệm quốc gia, vườn bướm, vườn chim, vườn nai… Hoạt động thú vị nhất tại đây là thưởng thức trà Anh bên bờ hồ vào buổi chiều.

Từ khu vực Lake Garden, bạn có thể đi bộ đến Thánh đường quốc gia, thánh đường lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, với kiến trúc độc đáo mang dấu ấn của nghệ thuật Hồi giáo; Bảo tàng Quốc gia (Muzium Negara), bảo tàng lớn nhất Malaysia, được khánh thành vào tháng 8/1963 để tìm hiểu và hình dung được cả quá trình phát triển của đất nước Malaysia về lịch sử lẫn văn hóa. Nơi đây còn có bảo tàng nghệ thuật Hồi Giáo lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, với hơn 7.000 đồ tạo tác và một thư viện sách nghệ thuật Hồi Giáo độc đáo.

Nếu không thích ghé bảo tàng, từ Lake Garden, bạn có thể đi thẳng đến Zoo Negara, vườn thú quốc gia với những điểm tham quan gồm Akuarium Negara, vườn chim, khu bò sát, khu linh trưởng, Savannah Walk,  vương quốc động vật có vú... Bạn cũng có thể tham gia tour ngắm thú đêm.

Vườn quốc gia cách Kuala Lumpur 5km. Bạn có thể đi bộ hoặc đi xe điện bên trong. Vườn thú mở cửa từ 9h00 sáng – 5h00 chiều (các ngày trong tuần), 9h00 sáng – 10h30 tối (ngày cuối tuần và ngày lễ), lịch này có thể thay đổi mà không báo trước.

Batu Caves, quảng trường Mardeca  và nhà hát quốc gia Istana Budaya là 3 điểm tham quan tiếp theo mà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây.

Batu Caves là một đồi đá vôi nằm ở phía Bắc Kuala Lumpur, gồm 3 hang động chính, cùng vô số động nhỏ và đền thờ bên trong. Đây là nơi thờ phụng linh thiêng của người Hindu ở Malaysia. Có 272 bậc thang dẫn đến đền thờ trong động. Hoạt động nổi bật nhất tại đây là kỷ niệm lễ hội Thaipusam.

Quảng trường Mardeca còn được gọi là “Quảng trường Độc Lập”, đây là nơi thủ tướng đầu tiên của Malaysia – Tunku Abdul Rahman, tuyên bố Malaysia là một quốc gia độc lập vào ngày 31/8/1957. Thời gian tốt nhất để đến đây là vào buổi chiều.

Được xây dựng từ năm 1995 và hoàn thành vào tháng 9/1999, nhà hát quốc gia Istana Budaya là một trong 10 nhà hát hiện đại nhất thế giới. Istana Budaya (có nghĩa là “cung điện văn hóa”) có lối kiến trúc độc đáo, thể hiện nét đặc trưng của lối kiến trúc truyền thống Malaysia với tổng diện tích khoảng 54.000 m2, trong đó sảnh nhà hát rộng đến 21.000 m2.

Từ trung tâm Kuala Lumpur, du khách có thể đến Batu Caves bằng taxi hoặc đón xe buýt tại trạm Puduraya (cách China Town khoảng 100 km).

Quảng trường Merdeka cách chợ Trung tâm 5 phút đi bộ; đi xe điện Putra LRT đến chợ trung tâm Pasar Seni, sau đó rẽ trái qua sông. Quảng trường Merdeka nằm đối diện đèn đường giao thông tiếp theo.

Mua sắm cũng là điểm nhấn của du lịch Malaysia, tại Kuala Lumpur bạn có thể ghé qua hàng loạt các trung tâm thương mại lớn như BB Plaza, Berjaya Times Square hay Mid Valley Megamall để "săn" cho mình những món hàng hiệu giá hời.

Với du khách ít tiền, China town với cách bố trí các gian hàng gần giống như các khu chợ trời ở Việt Nam cùng các loại mặt hàng phong phú với giá cả bình dân là lựa chọn không tồi. Song lưu ý, giá các món ở China town thường được người bán “hét” đến gấp 3-5 lần giá trị thực của nó.

*Ăn uống*

Những món bạn nên thử là nasi lemak (cơm nấu nước cốt dừa ăn kèm cá, trứng ốp và lạc rang mặn), bakute (canh chân giò hầm), satay (thịt xiên nướng chấm nước sốt lạc, satay gà là loại dễ ăn nhất), rojak (rau củ trộn nước sốt ngọt). Món dễ ăn nhất là nasi goreng (cơm rang) hoặc mee goreng (mì xào). Thức uống đáng thử là nước quả lý chua (black currant) hay nước ô mai (sour plum).

Ngoài ra, nếu lo lắng, bạn có thể dùng bữa ở các quán ăn nhanh, hay nên mang theo ít thức ăn dự phòng.

*Quà lưu niệm*

Có rất nhiều thứ để bạn có thể mua làm quán lưu niệm tại Kuala Lumpur như những chiếc khăn choàng độc đáo, những cái đèn dầu, bàn ủi than, chén trà, trâm cài tóc của người Nyonya ở những thế kỉ trước, hoặc đến Pucuk Rebung Museum Gallery ở Suria Kuala LumpurCC để có những đồ cổ của Malaysia từ hàng ngàn năm trước. Ngoài ra, du khách cũng có thể mua những món hàng độc đáo như: li vại lớn, tượng chiêm tinh Trung Hoa, các loại trang sức kiểu Malaysia…

*Lưu ý:* Bạn có thể đến Malaysia bất kỳ thời gian nào trong năm nhưng nếu muốn du lịch kết hợp với mua sắm thì nên đến vào tháng 12. Đây là thời điểm giảm giá đến 80% của các thương hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng.



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Malaysia click vào *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## khampha123

Xin chào bạn - Fiditour một trong mười công ty lữ hành hàng đầu Việt Nam xin gửi bạn một số thông tin tham khảo:

- Về hàng không: có các hãng bay như: Việt Nam airline, Malaysia Airline....có thể book trực tiếp tại hãng hàng không hoặc các công ty du lịch. 

_ Khách sạn: bạn có thể book trực tiếp tại các website trực tuyến khách sạn hoặc các công ty du lịch.

- Phương tiện đi lại: Malaysia di chuyển dễ dàng bằng taxi, xe buýt. Nếu đi taxi thì nhớ yêu cầu bật đồng hồ tính tiền.

- Tiền tệ: đồng tiền sử dụng là đồng Ringit, có thể đổi tại VN hoặc mang USD sang đó đổi tại sân bay hoặc các cửa hàng đổi tiền tệ, nếu cửa hàng của người ẤN thì tỉ giá cao hơn. 

- Các điểm tham quan: 

*•	Cung điện Hoàng Gia Malaysia (Royal Palace).
•	Quảng trường Độc lập (Independence Square).
•	Đài tưởng niệm quốc gia (Soldier Statue).*
*•	Tháp đôi (Twin Tower)
**•	Chùa Thiên Hậu
**•	Động Batu – động tự nhiên, nơi diễn ra lễ hội đặc sắc của tôn giáo Hindu.
Cao nguy*ên Genting

- Mua sắm: Malaysia có rất nhiều khu mua sắm: *Suria KLCC,* *China Town,* *Bukit Bintang,* *Central Market,* *Mid Valley Megamall,* *The Gardenmall,* *Sungei Wang Plaza.......

- Khu* Ẩm thực: Nếu bạn ở khu Bukit Bintang thì có thể tìm tới đường Alor – Jalan Alor  (ảnh), chạy song song với đường Bukit Bintang. Đây là phố ẩm thực chuyên  phục vụ khách du lịch với hàng chục nhà hàng bình dân san sát nhau.

Nếu bạn ở khu Chinatown thì có thể đi dọc đường Petaling (Jalan  Petaling), một trong những đường phố nhỏ cắt với Jalan Petaling có một  dãy quán hàng bình dân của người Hoa bán từ sáng đến tối các loại mì,  cơm, cháo, bánh bao… Nếu muốn ăn món gì đó bớt Tàu hơn, bạn có thể hỏi  đường tới Central Market.

Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ. 

Mọi chi tiết về khách sạn, vé máy bay, vui lòng liên hệ:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH FIDITOUR
ĐỊA CHỈ: 127-129 NGUYỄN HUỆ, QUẬN 1, TPHCM 
Email: baophuong@fiditour.com
dt: 0934152427

----------

